# Lose 10 Pounds in January Challenge!



## Jen.Uh.Fur

*Our Losers this month *
*abernathie*: SW - 13 st, 11 lbs - 5.6 lbs - .4 lb = 13 st, 5.4 lbs CW = 6 lbs lost
*apaton*: SW - 9 stone 8 lbs
*caz81*: SW - 148lbs - 2lbs = 146lbs CW
*chele*: SW - 205 lbs
*countrygirl8*: SW - 12 stone
*dizzydoll*: SW - 148lbs - 2lbs - 0 lbs = 146lbs CW = 2 lbs lost
*DooDah*: SW - 127 lbs
*echo*: SW - 175 lbs - 175lbs CW
*Fabby*: SW - 12st 7 lbs - 1lb = 12st 6lb CW
*FsMummy* - 5lb lost
*HannahGraceee*: SW - 218 lbs
*Hayley83*: 10st 11lbs
*Jen.Uh.Fur* : SW - 174.5 lbs + 1.5 = 176 lbs CW
*kdea547*: SW - 222.2 lbs - 0.5 lbs = 221.5 lbs = 0.5 lbs lost
*Kimimi*: SW - 151 lbs - 3lbs = 148 lbs CW
*kodi*: SW - 155 lbs
*melissasbump*: SW - 82.1kg
*meow951*: SW - 175lbs
*MissCurly*: SW - 188 lbs - 5lbs - 0lbs = 183.4lbs CW - 5lbs lost
*Mrs G*: SW - 9st 5lbs
*NatalieW*: SW - 195 lbs - 4lbs - 3lbs = 188lb CW = 7 lbs lost
*opalfruits*: - 5.5 lbs
*PrayinForBaby*: SW - 199.2 lbs - 2.2 lbs = 197 lbs CW
*RainbowMum*: SW - 181.2lbs - 7.2 lbs - 0.8 lbs = 173.2lbs CW = 8 lbs lost
*sam2eb*: SW - 186 lbs - 4lbs - 2lbs = 180lbs CW = 6 lbs lost
*sammiwry*: SW - 152.5 lbs - 0 - 1.5 lb = 151 lbs CW = 1.5 lbs lost
*sept2010*: SW - 10 st, 11 lbs - 1lb - 4lb = 10st 6lb CW = 5 lb lost
*sparkle05*: SW - 16 st
*stacey&bump*: SW - 9 stone 11lbs - 1lbs = 9 stone 10lbs CW
*tina_h75*: SW - 9st 3lb -0lbs - 0lbs = 9st 3 lb CW
*wanababy8909*: SW - 198 lbs - 1.6 lbs = 196.4lbs CW
*xprincessx*: SW - 12 stone​

--------
*Week 1 Challenge:*

Let's aim for 30 minutes of exercise a day for the whole week. Whether it's walking, cleaning, 30 day shred. Whatever it is, let's just get moving!

*Week 2 Challenge:*
Eat no junk food this week! The less sugar the better haha!

*Week 3 Challenge*
7000 jumping jacks= 1 lb.
Try to get in 7000 jumping jacks for an extra lb lost!


----------



## MissCurly

I'm in! :)


----------



## abernathie

Im in :)


----------



## Lisa1981

I will do this too but my diet doesn't officially start till the 9th. Lx


----------



## lucy_x

Id like to join please :flower:


----------



## sam2eb

Can I join?


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur

Added everyone so far!


----------



## SJR

I'd like to join too please. :)


----------



## sept2010

Im in! Cos i was thinkin of settin myself this challenge! Lol x


----------



## Mrs G

Sounds like a fab idea, but how's everyone planning to do it?? (typing one handed, Crunchie in the other...!!)

xx


----------



## sept2010

Cutting out sugar and general junk food, 30 mins cross trainer every other day, 30 mins wii fit plus every other day when not on cross trainer


----------



## Ol1vertwist

Yes please, I need the challenge.


----------



## Mrs G

sept2010 said:


> Cutting out sugar and general junk food, 30 mins cross trainer every other day, 30 mins wii fit plus every other day when not on cross trainer

OMG hun. I'm knackered just reading it!! :wacko:


----------



## becs0375

I am in too!!! 
I walk a lot and just cutting out a lot of my rubbish food!!!!


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur

Added everyone!

I plan on exercising everyday for at least 30 mins a day, cutting out all junk food, and switching to a 1200 calorie a day diet.

I am on MyFitnessPal, if anyone else is!


----------



## tina_h75

I will join! Is Jan 2nd the starting weigh in day ?


----------



## Fabby

I have just this very moment just been talking to my Dh about our diet for new year and I just said that we could aim for a 10lb weight loss in January......... SO COUNT ME IN!


----------



## Fabby

I have also just booked my classes in at the gym for next week..... Monday, Tuesday, friday spinning and Wednesday boxfit. I'm going be absolutely worn out but eh, this 2.5 stone as GOT to go by may!


----------



## wanababy8909

I would like to join. 
I will cut out sugar, white carbs. Zumba classes 4days a week. Pilates 2 days a week. Plus plenty of water no juice or soda


----------



## xprincessx

I'm in too!


----------



## Terri2131

I'm in! Now if I can only remember to update my weight weekly! :)


----------



## chele

Count me in too please!x


----------



## dizzydoll

Ooh can I join? I'm hoping to kickstart myself again in the new year but need some serious motivation!


----------



## stacey&bump

oooooh please count me in too ! :) think this is a great motivator ! cant wait for the challenge :) xx


----------



## sept2010

Not long left to go!


----------



## Snowbunny

count me in. I start bootcamp on the 9th. I really need to cut out the junk though.


----------



## NatalieW

I'm in too. I'm running and doing 30day shred DVD on days I'm not running! 

On the days i run I do the strength & and work from the DVD too.

I use myfitnesspal on my phone too.


----------



## Taurustot09

please may i join in :)


----------



## meow951

i'd like to join too! got about 3 stone to shift in total :(


----------



## sparkle05

Hello can I join please :hugs: I'm weighing tomorrow morning and then off I go :thumbup: 

:hugs:


----------



## Kimimi

Can I join too please. Need to lose about a stone so this will be an excellent start to the year! x


----------



## wonderstars

Could I join as well? Another period to ring in the new year, I'm determined to lose 10lbs to get healthier before a FS appointment. South Beach diet and working out, here I come!


----------



## caz81

Can I also join? I have gone from pp weight of 14st 2lbs to 10st 8lbs and want to get to 9st 4lbs by May so this will help


----------



## abernathie

Oh looks like I will be the first weight in of the year!

I was 13,11 thus morning....yuck. 

Happy new year everyone:) x


----------



## NatalieW

I did mine this morning.... After breakfast because I forgot! And O.M.G! 195lbs... Eek


----------



## sparkle05

Oh god I'm 16st :cry: slimming world and exercise here I come :thumbup:

Good luck ladies :hugs:


----------



## sept2010

10st 11lbs here!


----------



## sam2eb

186 lbs. 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## tina_h75

I was 9st 3lb this morning.

I think thats 129lb.


----------



## dizzydoll

Ok weighed myself this morning and my official Jan 1st weight is 10st 8lbs so 148lbs.
Goal weight is 130lbs or thereabouts :)


----------



## wanababy8909

Hi, my weigh in dis morning is 198lbs o gosh


----------



## meow951

My weigh in this morning was 12st 7lbs so i think thats 175lbs


----------



## Fabby

Weigh in today 12st 7 boo-de-hoo!


----------



## JLFKJS

Can I join? I wont start til the 6th though


----------



## caz81

My weight today is 148lbs (10st 8lbs)


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur

I added everyone to the list, and added everyone's SW in. I'm going to go weight myself now to get mine in!

I will be organizing the front page in a better way lol.

What do you guys think about weekly challenges for the whole month as well?


----------



## abernathie

Im up for weekly challenges aswell. What do you have in mind?


----------



## RainbowMum

I know I'm late but can I still join? Will be weighing myself tomorrow, so first week will only be 6 days.


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur

My SW is 174.5 pounds.


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur

Adding you to the list Rainbow!

And I was thinking things in regards to exercise. Like so many steps in the week, adding in jumping jacks. Stuff like that.


----------



## NatalieW

I'm up for that.. anyone using good apps on their phone other than fitnesspal?


----------



## dizzydoll

Love the idea of the challenges hun, helps to keep up motivation :) Something to aim for other than just weight.


----------



## sept2010

Yeah weekly challenges sound good x


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur

*Week 1 Challenge:*

Let's aim for 30 minutes of exercise a day for the whole week. Whether it's walking, cleaning, 30 day shred. Whatever it is, let's just get moving!


----------



## sparkle05

I'm up for that too, mini challenges sound good to me :thumbup:

I hope I can manage 30 minutes every day lol :hugs:


----------



## dizzydoll

Cool :) I haven't done that today as I'm ill but hopefully I'll be up for it tomorrow! :) Even if I just get out for a walk :)


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur

I just did my 30 mins of the day! Played Just Dance 3! It's a good workout and a lot of fun!


----------



## chele

I'll be WI tomorrow morning x


----------



## dizzydoll

I have Dance Central 2 and Your Shape Fitness Evolved 2012 on Kinect that I'm gonna try use to make sure I get in my exercise :)


----------



## Kimimi

My morning weigh in was 10st 11 lbs (or 151 lbs). Exercise starts tues, back to school run twice a day ( that's my 30 min exercise for the day!). Just got to try and stay off the kid's biscuits.
x


----------



## abernathie

30 mins/12.7 miles done on the exercise bike today :)


----------



## Snowbunny

I will be starting in on Tuesday.


----------



## sept2010

I did 25 mins on cross trainer today.. I think i made the other 5 mins up in cleanin the bathroom and running up and dwn the stairs puttin lo back to sleep every hr for the last 4hrs!! Lol

Tomrw ill try to do 30 mins on my wii fit plus


----------



## NatalieW

I am a bit bored of my porridge and banana. 

Does anyone have any good ideas for breakfast?


----------



## Fabby

I'm after breakfast ideas too. I'm going be having weetabix with skimmed milk and swapiing my 1 cup of tea with 2 sugars a day to a sweetner instead of the sugar! Going spinning class today so that's my exercise


----------



## NatalieW

Well done on the tea Fabby. I drink a bit of green tea. I always found it not sweet enough until I found Twinnings Green tea with Cranberry. Sweeter taste. According to MyFitnessPal its only 3 calories x


----------



## chele

Starting weight 14 stone 9lbs (205lb)


----------



## melissasbump

hi id like to join, im on my fitness pal, my name is melissa221979 if anyone wants to add me xx
i want to lose 2 1/2 stone in total for my wedding in Sept!


----------



## melissasbump

oh my starting weight is 82.1kg


----------



## sparkle05

Good morning ladies :hugs:

How are we today ?

I have had 2 weetabix with ss milk this morning. I am starting my exercise today :-0 

I have just dance 3 for the xbox, I think I might round up the kids when Isla has a sleep and have a go :wacko: god help me :dohh:

Natilew, I have a few slimming world recipe books with some breakfast ideas so I will post back later 
My breakfast consist of -
Branflakes
Weetabix
Scrambled egg, ham, black pepper
Pancakes & fruit (slimming world ones lol)
Yogurt & fruit
That's about it really :dohh:

Hope you all have a fantastic day :hugs:


----------



## caz81

I love the idea of weekly challenges. Yesterday I did Jillian Michaels Yoga Meltdown (which is 35mins) and also a load of cleaning!

Today Im going to be doing ripped in 30 week 2 & also biggest loser dvd.


----------



## RainbowMum

Didn't weigh in yesterday so my starting weight is 181.2lbs(12st13.2) :nope:

I expect to be losing around 3lbs the first week as I completely pigged out the last few days so usually the first few pounds drop quite easily.


----------



## Fabby

That would be great if you could post that sparkle


----------



## NatalieW

Sparkle would be great for breakfast ideas x


----------



## Mrs G

Hi

Starting weight today is 9st 5lbs. 
Not sure I'm gonna manage 30 mins every day, where do you all find the time?!

Hope everyone's being good!!

xx


----------



## sparkle05

Hello ladies :hugs:

Here are a few breakfast things I found. I don't know how good they will be for you as I'm following slimming world :dohh:

Syn free pancakes with a dollop of fat free creme frais in the middle and chopped up strawberries and bananas and a little sprinkle of canderel. This would be free food for slimming world followers :thumbup:

Poached, scrambled or fried in fry light eggs. You could have these with toast or I like to make scrambled egg and add bacon and mushrooms too it.

French toast on it's own or with beans e.c.t

Full English :winkwink: eggs, beans, bacon (all visible fat removed) mushrooms, tomatoes. all this would be free on slimming world. If you want to add a sausage or two I use tesco light choices Cumberland for 1 syn each or morrisons eat smart diet sausage for 1/2 a syn. I don't calorie count so not sure what these will be lol.

Porridge with added fruit or cinnamon.

Fruit salad on it's own or with a yogurt, you could add a sprinkle of branflakes or all bran to it for some crunch.

I will have a look for some more later :hugs:
Ryvita with cottage cheese/Philly light and waffer thin salmon or grapes on top of the Philly ( one of my favourites )


----------



## wanababy8909

Mrs G said:


> Hi
> 
> Starting weight today is 9st 5lbs.
> Not sure I'm gonna manage 30 mins every day, where do you all find the time?!
> 
> Hope everyone's being good!!
> 
> xx

It can be 30min of cleaning that's still a workout as long as ur moving. Or take a walk after dinner. Any movement is a great start


----------



## Mrs G

wanababy8909 said:


> Mrs G said:
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> Starting weight today is 9st 5lbs.
> Not sure I'm gonna manage 30 mins every day, where do you all find the time?!
> 
> Hope everyone's being good!!
> 
> xx
> 
> It can be 30min of cleaning that's still a workout as long as ur moving. Or take a walk after dinner. Any movement is a great startClick to expand...

Have told dh my new year's resolution is more me time so I'll do my best! 

xx


----------



## wanababy8909

Well that's a great start, as wives, mothers we owe it to ourselves to keep your self healthy. It helps u mentally, emotionally and all around a better you as a person.


----------



## country_girl8

can i join please? im starting sw tomorrow evening i currently weigh 12stone:(


----------



## becs0375

I shall be weighing in the morning!! I soooo need to lose some weight!!!

Good luck ladies xxx


----------



## NatalieW

Oh my! I just did Jillian Michael's 30day shred level 2 for the first time. I couldn't keep up with Anita!!


----------



## becs0375

I have that 30 day shred, is it good?? I love Davina!!


----------



## apaton

Ohh can I join ? My starting weight is 9 stone 8 xx


----------



## sparkle05

Hello ladies :hugs:

I have done 30 minutes on the treadmill :thumbup:

Hope you all had a great day :hugs:


----------



## MissCurly

So sorry I didnt manage to come earlier, i was away for a few days and have put on two pounds whilst i'd gone to see fam. (and i'd lost 5lbs since beginning of dec!!).

ANyway my current wait is 188lbs.


----------



## Fabby

Did the spinning class tonight and it was brilliant. Felt so good to be back exercising. 
What's everyone going to be having for their lunch tomorrow?


----------



## NatalieW

I think 30day shred is good but its the only thing I havr actually stuck at. I have Wii fit, EA Active and don't use them!

I have homemade soup for lunch tomorrow :)


----------



## sept2010

@fabby im hopefully going to have an avocado and cucumber salad.. Mayb sum sort of dressin on there too lol

Ive jus played for 30 mins on wii fit plus..


----------



## Fabby

Oooo were doing well ladies! 
I'm having tuna jacket potato for my lunch tomorrow. Then for tea having coys cous with salmin, peppers, onions, spice all mixed up together. 
Hopefully going do another spin class tomorrow night if i can move tomorrow!


----------



## Fabby

Oooo were doing well ladies! 
I'm having tuna jacket potato for my lunch tomorrow. Then for tea having coys cous with salmin, peppers, onions, spice all mixed up together. 
Hopefully going do another spin class tomorrow night if i can move tomorrow!


----------



## xprincessx

my starting weight was 12 stone exactly x


----------



## xprincessx

I am on slimming world so this is what I had today (Extra easy)

Breakfast
- 2 kiwi fruit and a banana cut up in a bowl

Lunch
- Pasta
- New potatoes
- Lettuce
- Cucumber
- Tomato
- 3/5 light laughing cow triangles (HEXA)

Tea
- Chicken and mushroom pasta 'n' sauce
- Broccoli
- Cauliflower

Snack
- 57g wholemeal roll (HEXB)
- Lettuce
- 2/5 light laughing cow triangles (HEXA)

Syns
- Mars bar - 14 syns

Good day so far =)


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur

I added all the new people, and all the starting weights to the front page. I'm going to be working on the front page tomorrow to make it look nicer :).

I did the Just Dance 3 again :). Though my diet wasn't too great.

I typically eat this for breakfast and it's 375 calories

1 Source Dessert yogurt
1 banana
1 cup frozen fruit
1 cup skim milk
1 tbsp all natural peanut butter.

or I do 3 egg whites for 60 calories. :)

You guys are awesome & active! Keep it up!


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur

I added all the new people, and all the starting weights to the front page. I'm going to be working on the front page tomorrow to make it look nicer :).

I did the Just Dance 3 again :). Though my diet wasn't too great.

I typically eat this for breakfast and it's 375 calories

1 Source Dessert yogurt
1 banana
1 cup frozen fruit
1 cup skim milk
1 tbsp all natural peanut butter.

or I do 3 egg whites for 60 calories. :)

You guys are awesome & active! Keep it up!


----------



## sparkle05

Hello :hugs:

Back on the school run today :-( as it's only over the road I thought I might take the long way home so that I can get my 30 minutes in early :thumbup: if that rain carries on though I'm not sure I shall be so confident lol.

Everyone is doing great :thumbup: I'm not sure what's for lunch today, the shopping is being delivered later :happydance:

Enjoy your day ladies :hugs:


----------



## abernathie

Did 30 mins again on my bike last night.

Just out of interest.....do any of you eat the calories you have earned from exercise?


----------



## NatalieW

Sometimes I eat my exercises calories, but only if I'm hungry, if not I tend not too.


----------



## kodi

I'm in my weight as of last Sunday was;
155!
Disgusting lol
X


----------



## sept2010

I jus eat when im hungry as im stil breastfeedin.. Sumtims i jus hav breakfast, lunch, snack then dinner and jus try to keep it healthy.. Some days i have 3 meals and 2 snacks x


----------



## MissCurly

I try not to eat the calories from exercise- just in case i have eaten more calories than i realised.
But, on the other hand there are times when I want to eat something naughty like chocs etc so i allow myself that so I dont feel like im giving up too much.


----------



## meow951

I'm doing rubbish already!

The first 2 days i ended up eating junk, but today i'm doing well so far. It usually takes me a day or two of slip ups and then i get into it.

Not doing well on the exercise front though. Not easy to find motivation or actually exercise when you have a clingy 8 month old who spends most of the time crying and is waking about 4 times a night :sleep:

So far today i've eaten:

B - piece of wholemeal toast with flora light spread
L- Jacket potato with tuna and half a table spoon of light mayo


----------



## sept2010

Meow when lo was that old i used to exercise durin her daytime nap! Usually even if it was jus 20 mins! Lol xx


----------



## abernathie

Think I shall only eat some of mine if im really hungry as i will worry i could easily eat too many :)


----------



## kdea547

I'm a bit late, but I'd like to join too! My weigh-in on Sunday put me at 222.2lb for a starting weight.


----------



## NatalieW

meow951 said:


> Not doing well on the exercise front though. Not easy to find motivation or actually exercise when you have a clingy 8 month old who spends most of the time crying and is waking about 4 times a night :sleep:
> 
> o

Have you thought about a sling/carrier like an ergo or boba 3g? If you carry baby around while doing house work you are burning more calories and on MFP there is actually a cardio option for walking carrying a baby. Just an idea x


----------



## wanababy8909

Ok today I've had raisin bran creal for breakfast, hummus and crackers for snack, nt sure wat to eat for lunch...
Later this evening I have total body workout class which is 45min
Its hard I'm trying to stay motivated to go 2nite. I feel so lazy :(


----------



## abernathie

wanababy8909 said:


> Ok today I've had raisin bran creal for breakfast, hummus and crackers for snack, nt sure wat to eat for lunch...
> Later this evening I have total body workout class which is 45min
> Its hard I'm trying to stay motivated to go 2nite. I feel so lazy :(

I need to do my workout and I feel lazy atm. Its 8pm here and I want to do it soon before it gets to late! Did it at 11pm last night lol.
Just think every minute of exercise is a step closer to our goals :)


----------



## meow951

I can't workout while he's asleep because he's such a light sleeper and hardly sleeps very long at all, and half the time he will only sleep on me!

I actually decided to not be lazy and walked to the doctors and chemist to get LO's perscription which totalled 1hr 30minutes walk so that makes up for the other days 30 minutes :)


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur

I try not to eat the extra calories either. To me, then I didn't burn those calories if I just ate them again.


----------



## Mrs G

Well done so far ladies!!! :bodyb:

I went swimming with dd this morning and then ran for 15 mins tonight. I used to run alot, realised how much I miss it!!

Am finding with MFP that I'm fine with cals and fat grams but I'm going over with carbs and protein....!

xx

PS does anyone have porridge for brekkie? I was suprised on the packet how much fat there is?!

PPS Have seen a few recommendations on here for 30 day shred, is it def worth a go?

xx


----------



## meow951

Mrs G said:


> Well done so far ladies!!! :bodyb:
> 
> I went swimming with dd this morning and then ran for 15 mins tonight. I used to run alot, realised how much I miss it!!
> 
> Am finding with MFP that I'm fine with cals and fat grams but I'm going over with carbs and protein....!
> 
> xx
> 
> PS does anyone have porridge for brekkie? I was suprised on the packet how much fat there is?!
> 
> PPS Have seen a few recommendations on here for 30 day shred, is it def worth a go?
> 
> xx

I'd quite like to do 30 day shred so will be interested to see if anyone else has done it.


----------



## sept2010

Porridge has a high fat level? As in the instant stuff or the oat grains on their own? X


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur

I think it depends on the type of porridge.

My diet will be on hold until Friday. I have to get groceries lol. Otherwise I would starve from the lack of healthy food lol.


----------



## NatalieW

I use Scottish porridge oats which has 4g fat in a 50g portion. I make it with water.

I'm doing 30day shred, was my second time at level 2. You do certainly work your butt off for 20mins minus warm up and cool down. I ache today.

Has anyone any tips to stop eating through tiredness? That's my biggest down fall :(


----------



## abernathie

NatalieW said:


> I use Scottish porridge oats which has 4g fat in a 50g portion. I make it with water.
> 
> I'm doing 30day shred, was my second time at level 2. You do certainly work your butt off for 20mins minus warm up and cool down. I ache today.
> 
> Has anyone any tips to stop eating through tiredness? That's my biggest down fall :(

I try and do something with my hands ( crocheting atm) when I feel the need to snack or play with mollie. :)


----------



## kodi

I ordered 30 day shred yesterday offf amazon (£5 with free postage for anyone interested) heard good things so here's hoping.,! Willpower is sky high at the min, did 3 hours if spring cleaning yesterday, hope my DVD comes today so I an do that!! :) keep strong ladies.! Bikinis by June anyone;-) xx


----------



## NatalieW

abernathie said:


> I try and do something with my hands ( crocheting atm) when I feel the need to snack or play with mollie. :)

I started crochet but I let it slide a bit as I didn't have time ontop of planning and marking!! I did enjoy it.

I find the time between 5pm and 630pm the hardest as its the lull before bed time!!! Then dinner is between 7 and 8pm and thats fine.


----------



## sept2010

Lets not forget we do need a little fat in our diets ladies.. Jus make sure they are not trans fats...


----------



## wanababy8909

kdea547 said:


> I'm a bit late, but I'd like to join too! My weigh-in on Sunday put me at 222.2lb for a starting weight.[/QUO
> 
> How long did it take u to concieve? I also have pcos and jus found out I am prediabetic and have high cholesterol :(
> Did u have to take any medications


----------



## kdea547

wanababy8909 said:


> How long did it take u to concieve? I also have pcos and jus found out I am prediabetic and have high cholesterol :(
> Did u have to take any medications

It took me 16 months to conceive. I had regular cycles and ovulated every cycle, but had some major hormonal imbalances. I took metformin to help with my blood sugar, drastically changed my diet, exercised almost everyday, and took a B-50 Complex everyday. I don't know if any of those things is what got me pregnant, but I did lose 20 lb and was in pretty good physical condition, so I'm sure it helped and since pregnancy, my blood sugar levels have been pretty stable without meds. Good luck to you!


----------



## Mrs G

NatalieW said:


> I use Scottish porridge oats which has 4g fat in a 50g portion. I make it with water.
> 
> I'm doing 30day shred, was my second time at level 2. You do certainly work your butt off for 20mins minus warm up and cool down. I ache today.
> 
> Has anyone any tips to stop eating through tiredness? That's my biggest down fall :(

Yeah this is what I've got too. I know it's not HIGH, I just thought it'd be better, and that's without milk (can't do it with water!!)

I'm def finding that having to track my food on MFP is stopping me eating!! It's the shame of having to put it down!!

Kodi, I saw it on amazon too!! Might have to invest I think! And I'm heading for bikini in May, my first holiday in 4 years! Hooray!

Keep up the good work ladies!


----------



## wanababy8909

kdea547 said:


> wanababy8909 said:
> 
> 
> How long did it take u to concieve? I also have pcos and jus found out I am prediabetic and have high cholesterol :(
> Did u have to take any medications
> 
> It took me 16 months to conceive. I had regular cycles and ovulated every cycle, but had some major hormonal imbalances. I took metformin to help with my blood sugar, drastically changed my diet, exercised almost everyday, and took a B-50 Complex everyday. I don't know if any of those things is what got me pregnant, but I did lose 20 lb and was in pretty good physical condition, so I'm sure it helped and since pregnancy, my blood sugar levels have been pretty stable without meds. Good luck to you!Click to expand...

Well I was jus prescribed metformin, my periods are not regular at all so I also take provera. I started taking a b12 vitamin. As far as my diet I can't seem to get down pact. Any tips would help so much :)


----------



## kdea547

wanababy8909 said:


> Well I was jus prescribed metformin, my periods are not regular at all so I also take provera. I started taking a b12 vitamin. As far as my diet I can't seem to get down pact. Any tips would help so much :)

If you don't know what it is, google a low glycemic diet. Eating foods that have a low glycemic index can help regulate blood sugar and help you lose weight. It's not low carb, just focuses on foods that break down slowly and don't spike your blood sugar. I would also recommend swapping your B12 for a complete B complex. The metformin should help regulate your period within 3-4 months. And work out as much as you can! The benefit to weight loss is great, but believe me, you will be so glad if you get yourself in good physical condition before pregnancy. It can be really tough on the body.


----------



## wanababy8909

Thanks a lot for the info, I will be headed back to rite aid for vitamins since there having a buy one get one free sale :)
I was thinkin about stopping the provera and let the metformin work on its own.


----------



## opalfruits

Hello can I join please? :D 

I have 60-70 lbs to lose and I started tues the 3rd so my weigh ins will be on a tuesday is this OK? 

This 10lbs will be a great start to my weight loss and to do it with others will be fab! 

How is everyone finding it then? is it day 5 for everyone else?


----------



## abernathie

opalfruits said:


> Hello can I join please? :D
> 
> I have 60-70 lbs to lose and I started tues the 3rd so my weigh ins will be on a tuesday is this OK?
> 
> This 10lbs will be a great start to my weight loss and to do it with others will be fab!
> 
> How is everyone finding it then? is it day 5 for everyone else?

Its been ok so far actually. Havent felt to hungry, exercise is ok....can be hard to fit in sometimes but did a 2 hour walk yesterday which Mollie loved! 

Tuesday will be fine im sure :) Good luck!


----------



## sept2010

Yeah day 5 for me anyway.. Dont worry plenty of people are starting later.. Its not too bad .. Jus makin sure i do 30 mins exercise everyday.. New phenomenon to me lol


----------



## FsMummy

im aiming for 10lb this month. i started at 20st (280lbs) and am now down to 14.5st (205lbs) and have 4 stone left to lose


----------



## laurabeth

im in, i am starting today..
my SW is 150lbs

xxxx


----------



## opalfruits

FsMummy said:


> im aiming for 10lb this month. i started at 20st (280lbs) and am now down to 14.5st (205lbs) and have 4 stone left to lose

:happydance: WOWZA! :happydance:

WELL DONE!!!!!! :flower:


----------



## opalfruits

I started tuesday and have not done a scratch of exercise :( But I'm not well and feel quite weak, I have a cross trainer I need to get it back from my mums house as my lil sis has used it for a while, so I will do some when im better and when I get that :)


----------



## NatalieW

Really bad day! I think I am utterly exhausted.

But on a good note, went to get some shopping bits and I normally buy crisps or choc bar but I didn't, I bought some snacking nuts!


----------



## becs0375

I started Monday, managed to stay away from rubbish, walk an hour each day and Zumba Tuesday night!!! All in all I am pleased!!!!


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur

I can't wait to go grocery shopping tomorrow night and get all my healthy foods! Saturday is a a new start(again).

How is everyone?


----------



## sept2010

A new start? 

I think im doin quite well keepin away from sugar and junk! Mfp is actually helpin lol


----------



## RainbowMum

Ive not done even a tiny bit of exercise this week, skipped my step and zumba classes because I was just too tired.

Had a sneaky peak on the scales just now and looks like I'm doing well and headed for a big loss this week as the scales already showed 5lbs off since Sunday


----------



## Hayley83

Hello can I join please my starting weight on Sunday was 10st 11lbs


----------



## sept2010

Same as me hayley!!

@rainbow.. 5lb? Well done!! Im too scared to stand on scales jus yet! Lol


----------



## caz81

Exercise is going well this week, so far I have done:
*Ripped in 30 l2
*Biggest loser boot camp
*2 levels of Davina 30 min workouts
*120mins walking with pushchair
*2hrs cleaning (heavy cleaning as getting house ready for move)

Im going to try Davina super body workout today, tomorrow is rest day from proper workout so just cleaning & walking and sunday is Yoga meltdown (Jillian Michaels).

Im eating about 1300 calories per day & not eating back exercise calories at the moment!


----------



## echo

Mind if I join you (better late than never?)? You guys are an inspiration! 

I haven't stepped on a scale since before Thanksgiving. Today I weighed 175lbs. Which means I gained 7 pounds through the holiday season. :(
My long-term goal is to weigh 135lbs, which I haven't weighed since I was 19. So I hope to lose the 40 pounds by my birthday, which is at the end of July. 
10 pounds at a time is a good plan for slowly reaching that goal. 
Today I am going to do yoga & stuff at home (I have a book and a medicine ball) and later hit the gym with my skinny high metabolism husband. I'll probably go 20-30 minutes on the stairmaster (lots of calories burned!) and then ride the stationary bike and do some rowing. 
I am on myfitnesspal, too. Although, I am terrible at keeping up with it. My feed often says I need encouragement. I eat healthy most of the time, but I need to watch my portion control. For this reason I think I might buy a food scale.
Good luck and don't get down if you have an off day! Everyone has them!
:)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I'd join but i dont want look at scales till feb, if do something feb i'll join :)


----------



## stacey&bump

hi , my starting weight is 9 stone 11 if u wana pop that in there lol


----------



## abernathie

ekkk. Been good all week. 30 mins of exercise a day, not eaten them back and stuck to calories....BUT i'm sitting here starving. Have drunk to big glasses of water and still hungry :cry:


----------



## echo

abernathie said:


> ekkk. Been good all week. 30 mins of exercise a day, not eaten them back and stuck to calories....BUT i'm sitting here starving. Have drunk to big glasses of water and still hungry :cry:

Eat celery? Its cold, crunchy and has some fiber. And very few calories.


----------



## dizzydoll

I didn't really do so well this week :dohh: 
I wasn't well enough to exercise every day but just about better now so I'll be doing much better from hereon in :)

I haven't looked at my scales as I'm gonna stay away till Sunday and hopefully I at least haven't put on weight!!


----------



## echo

:blush: So I didn't go to the gym or do yoga yesterday.
Chaos in the afternoon. In my tww, so MOODY, and my optimism and motivation plummeted. :nope:

Today is a new day. I aim to go to the gym today and do something. We'll see when I get there.


----------



## tina_h75

Had a really bad start to this challenge - finally got on wii fit yesterday only to find out that I had gained 3lbs !!!! Getting my arse back into gear now and if I can get down to my starting weight again then I will try harder.


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur

Welcome to all the newbies! The front page will be all fixed up either later today or Monday. I haven't had a chance to do it yet since I just started my new job.

sept2010: My diet has been pretty horrible this week. I didn't have that many healthy options until I went grocery shopping. So now I am starting again!

I will have a new weekly challenge for us tomorrow!


----------



## sammiwry

Can i join? Weight as of the 1st was 152.5lb


----------



## sept2010

Jenehfur.. Thats kool... 

Weigh in tomorrow for the rest of us though!! Eekk!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Can I join? I weigh 218 x 10lbs gained over Christmas!!! :(


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur

I added the two new people to the list! Welcome!~

sept2010: I will still be weighing in tomorrow, I just don't expect to see a weight loss.

I had a pretty good day. I had one soda to try and curb my headache.

I want to start trying to add flaxseed in my diet. Supposedly eating oatmeal, a clove of garlic, and flaxseed a day will lower your cholesterol naturally.


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur

I updated the front page, I hope it looks a bit better now! I also took out people who haven't weighed in yet. So once you weigh in, I will put them on the list!

I also put in this week's challenge. It's kind of a hard one, so be warned haha!

Once people start weighing in tomorrow, I will add this weeks current weight in, and a total weight lost thing! :D


----------



## dizzydoll

Oooh that's a tough challenge for me :haha:
I'm addicted to sugar lol :)

Is it tomorrow it starts?


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur

dizzydoll said:


> Oooh that's a tough challenge for me :haha:
> I'm addicted to sugar lol :)
> 
> Is it tomorrow it starts?

Yes! I am excited for this one lol. I was drinking between 2-4 L of Dr. Pepper a day :o! I had one little can today, and I still have a massive headache.


----------



## sept2010

Lol jenuhfur.. Week 2 challenge! Argh! Sugar is my biggest downfall lol... Btw love the title in the first post lol


----------



## dizzydoll

Well I'll give it a go :) I'll have to put all the treats away in a cupboard and buy tons of fruit!!


----------



## echo

Thanks Jenehfur!
I ate cake today. I don't think I will see a loss tomorrow. I have been trying to get to the gym ( I totally failed this past weeks challenge-I went twice). Overall I have been eating pretty well, but...idk, I can still feel this holiday weight on me, if you know what I mean.

As for flaxseed: grind it or buy the ground. Its the only way that your body can absorb the omegas. Otherwise, they go right through you. 1 tablespoon flax per 2 tablespoons water= 1 egg and is a healthy alternative to eggs in baking. If you like to bake like I do.


----------



## echo

There I go mentioning baking when its NO JUNK. Oops.


----------



## NatalieW

Morning weigh in weight week 1 - 191.2lb loss of 3.8lb


----------



## abernathie

NatalieW said:


> Morning weigh in weight week 1 - 191.2lb loss of 3.8lb

Well done Natalie :)

My morning weight in was 13,5.8....lose oz are important lol. So a loss of 5.6 pounds :) Very happy with that!


----------



## NatalieW

Thank you.

Well done abernathie. 5lb is fantastic!


----------



## sept2010

Omg ive done so bad in comparison to the rest! Lol

Im 10st 10lb.. 1lb loss! Lool


----------



## sam2eb

4lb off :)

So I now weigh 182lbs

Didn't complete this weeks challenge tho, will hopefully do better with next weeks!


----------



## RainbowMum

SW 181.2lbs, weight after week one 174lbs
a loss of 7.2lbs, which is a LOT but then again I did eat my weight in junk food over Christmas and New Years and gained 6lbs over the holidays, so I guess I'm now back to my pre-christmas weight. Still, I'm excited!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

abernathie said:


> ekkk. Been good all week. 30 mins of exercise a day, not eaten them back and stuck to calories....BUT i'm sitting here starving. Have drunk to big glasses of water and still hungry :cry:

Your hungry because need eat some of those calories back.
Your likely to lose more by eating at least half back:thumbup:


----------



## FsMummy

i lost 5lb this week :D well done everybody, a 1lb loss doesnt sound much but it really is!! gfantastic everyone


----------



## tina_h75

oh dear, after my shameful gain of 3lb this week I am back to 9st 3 - I did lose 3lb but it was only what I gained so I am yet to get off the starting block - I will try harder this week !!


----------



## dizzydoll

Weigh in this morning 146lbs, so 2lbs lost this week :)

I'm very happy with that considering I didn't manage to keep to the challenge at all!

I think it's thanks to 2 and a half full on days in work :)

Looking forward to making an effort this week!


----------



## echo

Well, I joined Thursday, so I'm weighing in less than a week later at.....175 still. Since I did not follow the challenge well, I am just happy it us not a gain. 
The good news is that all the holiday cookies and candies are gone, phew! I don't normally have a sweet tooth, but just having them in the house had me snacking on them. I bought pineapple, apples, bananas, canned peaches and canned pears. I also plan on eating a lot of soup this week AND go to the gym. 
Good luck!


----------



## echo

Congrats to all those losses, you should be proud! Losing weight is not easy!


----------



## dizzydoll

I've had to hide all the snacks and junk food left over from Christmas so I'm not tempted this week!!
Must go buy lads more fruit tomorrow to snack on!

Well done on keeping the same weight echo!


----------



## kdea547

Congrats to everyone on their losses this week! I, unfortunately, did not lose this week. I didn't gain, but I didn't lose. I wasn't able to exercise at all last week because I was so sick, so hopefully I can get back on the fitness bandwagon today!


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur

Congrats to all the weight losses this week! Even 1 lb is awesome!

I won't be weighing in until later tonight.


----------



## becs0375

I had some choclate today, nuaghty me!!!!! I weigh myself on Tuesday!!!

Well done ladies xxx


----------



## dizzydoll

I had a can of 7up and a pack of fruit and yoghurt breaks....not sure if that counts as junk but considering I have jellies, chocolate oranges, malteasers, minstrels, mini eggs, biscuits, lollies and lots of other sweets, a box of crisps as well as cans of coke I think I did quite well :rofl:


----------



## stacey&bump

I lost 1lb dis wk and am happy enuf as i had a bad day and a sum alcohol too , guna work harder this wk tho , so im nw 9 10 ! Congrats on al the losses every1 keep up the gud work x


----------



## wanababy8909

I went from 198 to 196.4lbs I didn't do much this week jus from laziness lol. But I am gona try harder this week.


----------



## PrayinForBaby

So I stalked this thread to see if I could make a loss the first week before posting...I didnt exercise, but did watch my diet...started at 199.2 lbs...weighed in today 197.0 lbs..so 2.2 lbs down! :happydance: Although, I truly think it was due to the stomach bug I had Friday night, fever of 104, puking, diarrhea...not fun =(


----------



## Fabby

Hi everyone! Sorry not been posting. Ive not been focused due to having a really poorly baby with gastroenteritis since last Monday night :-( I only exercised the once last week which was Monday and rest of the week I've not dieted at all really. However, I've managed loose a 1lb. So I'm 12st 6lb. This week iam going to be strict, this weight as got to go! Spinning class tonight!

Had fruit and fibre with skimmed milk for breakfast and having just cous cous with peppers and jelopinos for lunch....... What's everyone having for tea?


----------



## Kimimi

Hi All

I did weigh myself yesterday but forgot to post. Week 1 weightloss of 3lbs, so I am down to 10st 8lb, or 148 lbs. Pleased with that, just got to keep it up. Just did 20 min of arm and tummy exercises with LO sitting watching me and laughing! x


----------



## sept2010

Been tryin to monitor sugar intake by not lettin my sugars points go over on mfp! Not as hard as i thought, but i havin to tweak my foods every now and again! X


----------



## dizzydoll

Unexpected day off today and I'm home alone! Finding it so difficult not to sneak into the kitchen and have a snack. I might hop in the shower and go for a walk or something!


----------



## MissCurly

heya folks, hope you're all doing well.

Ok i weighed myself and it was 183.4lbs (13.1 stones i think) this morning.

I felt really hungry today, so after my breakfast, cuppa, and looked on bbcgoodfood website, looking for healthy lentil lunch recipe, and found this one https://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/1364636/sweet-and-sour-lentil-dhal-with-grilled-aubergine
it says 10mins prep-thinking i would be done in ten mins, not so! still working at it 45 mins later. BUT, it was really yummy coupled with salad and a wholemeal bread.
i think this would be yummy for dinner though as it could be a bit heavy.


----------



## dizzydoll

Mmm that looks yum MissCurly!! Must go check out and see can I find some new recipes to use :)


----------



## caz81

done my weigh in, I lost 2lbs this week so now 146lbs :)


----------



## echo

I joined the Yoga 21 day challenge on jogajournal.com! You can add all sorts of goals besides yoga to your challenge, like calorie counting, not drinking soda or caffeine, as well as no negative comments and meditation....
I have tried Self's challenge, but I always found it too hard to stick too. The exercises always required equipment I never had and the menus didn't use the same foods all week and cost a fortune!


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur

Hey everyone! I updated the front page.

How is everyone doing?


----------



## sept2010

Doing well over here... Treatin myself to homemade chips (fries) today tho.. But stickin within my cals and sugar levels lol x


----------



## dizzydoll

I had 2 really tough days of sugar withdrawal haha :) I was almost crying thinking I just wanted some chocolate :dohh:

I did have half of a very small popcorn at the panto last night but drank water with it instead of a soft drink and I'm now on day 3 of no sweets or chocolate :yipee:

Feeling a bit better today I'm not feeling like I'm having to control myself as much :rofl:


----------



## opalfruits

I have lost 5.5lbs in my first week :D


----------



## sammiwry

I've lost nothing


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur

For breakfast this morning I hate reduced sugar oatmeal with flaxseed on it :). My downfall will be the late afternoon after hubby is at work. Then it will just be me and my cravings for soda.


----------



## becs0375

I weighed myself this morning, I have lost 5lbs!!! I was 16st 7 now 16st 2!!! Really pleased with it!!!


----------



## echo

Congrats on the great losses!
I was too so well yesterday until the late afternoon. I had a large handful of chocolate chips and sliced almonds. :(
Today, I've had hot chocolate.
Other than that, though, I am being very good!


----------



## dizzydoll

Well done becs0375! :)

Day 3 complete of this weeks challenge!!
As much as I'd like some chocolate or sweets I'm not too bothered today that I didn't have any! FX'd tomorrow is just as easy!


----------



## meow951

I've lost nothing and have done terrible.

My nan has been really poorly and passed away last night so haven't been eating well over the past week :(


----------



## Chiclets

Can we join in late? 

If so my SW for Jan 1st was 170lbs
Weighed in on Jan 8th & was 169.8lbs

Only lost .2lbs so started counting pts with WW. Not sure I can reach a 10lbs loss this month since over a week is already gone but I'm going to try my best and see how far I get. :thumbup:


----------



## xprincessx

I lost 2lbs this week but forgot to say before *doh* x


----------



## Fabby

Well done to the losses!

I'm doing really well this week! Very pleased with what I'm eating and not what I'm eating. I did a boxercise class last night. Never done boxercise but Omg, it was hard BUT so enjoyable! Really want go again tonight but I ache so much!!


----------



## Fabby

Tuna jacket with salad for lunch. What's everyone else having? X


----------



## kodi

I'm having a chicken salad:).. I'm stuck on this bloody plateau and can't shift it for love nor money, really starting to get at me :( x


----------



## abernathie

Not been ablout for a few days. Mollie has had a really nasty virus :cry: 

So I have stuck to my calories but didn't exercise last night.

Hope everyone is having a good week. 

For anyone stuck on a plataeu (sp) can I suggest calorie cycling?

https://www.shapefit.com/calorie-intake-calculator.html#

Ment to be good for shocking the body into giving up the fat cells!

I use it and i notice how hungry I am after a "low"day.


----------



## dizzydoll

meow951 said:


> I've lost nothing and have done terrible.
> 
> My nan has been really poorly and passed away last night so haven't been eating well over the past week :(

Sorry to hear about your nan hun :hugs:



Fabby said:


> Tuna jacket with salad for lunch. What's everyone else having? X

I really really wanted tuna for lunch but the tuna I had was out of date :dohh:
I had baked beans on toast :)


----------



## echo

Went to the gym last night for 30 minutes! Woohoo! Did 30 minutes of yoga this am. 
Haven't had any sweets! Ate an apple for dessert last night. Better have a loss this week!


----------



## Chiclets

> For anyone stuck on a plataeu (sp) can I suggest calorie cycling?
> 
> https://www.shapefit.com/calorie-intake-calculator.html#
> 
> Ment to be good for shocking the body into giving up the fat cells!
> 
> I use it and i notice how hungry I am after a "low"day.

Me! :) I used it in 2010 and it worked really well for me. I tried it some last year but I could never seem to get serious enough about losing weight so ended up gaining instead. Nice. I'm not sure if it works the same for everyone tho. I'm doing it some with weightwatchers now, too, and hope it'll boost the loss as I go or when I hit a flatline on weightloss.


----------



## wanababy8909

I have been doing good with no sugar, I was tempted to order pizza hut last nite but my hubby was encouraging so I had baked fish instead.
I haven't been working out dis week, its hard becus I work overnite so my sleep be off a little


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur

Just weighed myself and I GAINED a pound and a half. That's what I get for eating like crap again.

I HAVE HAD IT. NO MORE FOR ME.


----------



## wanababy8909

Jen.Uh.Fur said:


> Just weighed myself and I GAINED a pound and a half. That's what I get for eating like crap again.
> 
> I HAVE HAD IT. NO MORE FOR ME.

Yea I've been doing good this week except for 2nite, I had pizza hut lol


----------



## sept2010

Stop talkin abt pizza hut :blush: lol


----------



## Fabby

I must say ladies, I'm doing really well and very pleased with myself! 

I weighed myself this morning, I know I shouldn't but I just wanted to see if I was doing things right and heading in the right way..... I've lost 2lbs since Monday! Looking forward to weigh in on Monday! Lots of exercise between now and then 

Just had a yummy lunch of cous cous with jalapenos, peppers and salmon all mixed together with a tiny bit of lighter than light mayo all warmed up and a banana.

I'm also trying get through 1 litre of water a day aswell. Started this today. Filled my bottle up and want it gone by tea time! Then i will have sugar free juice rest of the night


----------



## echo

Okay,its been a week since I joined and I haven't lost a damn thing! Stupid period. Stupid bloating. Stupid stupid stupid. Grrrr.

Grumble grumble


----------



## wanababy8909

echo said:


> Okay,its been a week since I joined and I haven't lost a damn thing! Stupid period. Stupid bloating. Stupid stupid stupid. Grrrr.
> 
> Grumble grumble

I hate when that happens, but keep drinking water and eating right because as soon as ur period goes off ur gona drop so much water weight


----------



## sammiwry

I've blown this weeks challenge I've eaten one of my yummy cupcakes left over from the batch I made for my dad to take to work :(


----------



## opalfruits

sammiwry said:


> I've blown this weeks challenge I've eaten one of my yummy cupcakes left over from the batch I made for my dad to take to work :(

You haven't blown anything just don't eat cake and lunch choose one or the other :thumbup::flower:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

1 cupcake wont hurt if keep up exercise :)


----------



## sammiwry

I know one cupcake wont hurt but its the bowl of let over butter icing that hurts. I've been fairly active this week so fingers crossed!


----------



## abernathie

echo said:


> Okay,its been a week since I joined and I haven't lost a damn thing! Stupid period. Stupid bloating. Stupid stupid stupid. Grrrr.
> 
> Grumble grumble


Me too, it sucks! 

I also have a stinking cold so havent exercised as I dont have the energy. All i want is tea and biscuits :cry:


----------



## opalfruits

keep up the smiles ladies don't feel too down, I have noticed how all the junk food seems to be conveniently on offer now!!! It's cruel that they make money off breaking someone's efforts to be healthier! Damn you supermarkets !!!! You wont break me I see right through your BOGOFS!!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

sammiwry said:


> I know one cupcake wont hurt but its the bowl of let over butter icing that hurts. I've been fairly active this week so fingers crossed!

Hehe im.the same.
Keep slapping your hand when you go for it lol!


----------



## sammiwry

MummyToAmberx said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> I know one cupcake wont hurt but its the bowl of let over butter icing that hurts. I've been fairly active this week so fingers crossed!
> 
> Hehe im.the same.
> Keep slapping your hand when you go for it lol!Click to expand...

Haha I do but still end up having the odd lick of the bowl!


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur

So I tried a pair of pants on at work today and was severely depressed that they didn't fit. Then I come to find out that the pants I borrowed from my mom are 3 sizes bigger than I thought :/. So I am way bigger than I thought I was. Damn my being short :(.

I'm starting Bob Harper's exercise program tomorrow!


----------



## sept2010

Jen.Uh.Fur said:


> So I tried a pair of pants on at work today and was severely depressed that they didn't fit. Then I come to find out that the pants I borrowed from my mom are 3 sizes bigger than I thought :/. So I am way bigger than I thought I was. Damn my being short :(.
> 
> I'm starting Bob Harper's exercise program tomorrow!

Hope it goes well for u x


----------



## wanababy8909

Jen.Uh.Fur said:


> So I tried a pair of pants on at work today and was severely depressed that they didn't fit. Then I come to find out that the pants I borrowed from my mom are 3 sizes bigger than I thought :/. So I am way bigger than I thought I was. Damn my being short :(.
> 
> I'm starting Bob Harper's exercise program tomorrow!

How tall are u? I'm only 4'11


----------



## sept2010

Weigh in tom! Eek! Hope i do better than last week! X


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur

wanababy8909 said:


> Jen.Uh.Fur said:
> 
> 
> So I tried a pair of pants on at work today and was severely depressed that they didn't fit. Then I come to find out that the pants I borrowed from my mom are 3 sizes bigger than I thought :/. So I am way bigger than I thought I was. Damn my being short :(.
> 
> I'm starting Bob Harper's exercise program tomorrow!
> 
> How tall are u? I'm only 4'11Click to expand...

I'm 4'10.


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur

I just made some kool aid with splenda, so I am hoping that it will help me with the no soda.(this is only for a couple days :). )


----------



## NatalieW

Week 2 weigh in...

Its my birthday weekend and DH took me away for a night. So I weighed myself on Friday and lost 4.2lb but with what I ate over weekend really affects it! 

Weighed myself this morning lost 3lb so current weight is 188.2lb. Total loss is 7lb.


----------



## abernathie

Rubbish week for me :( Mollie and I have both been really ill so not had the time or energy to exercise. Also TOTM :cry:

However I weighted 13.5 this morning so a total loss of 6lbs so I guess thats better than nothing :)

Lost 0.4 :flower:


----------



## sept2010

I have lost 4lbs this week
Total loss: 5lb
Current weight: 10st 6lbs (146lb)


----------



## DooDah

Hey :) I'm kinda starting late but I guess better late than never!

I'm 19, ntnp #1 and looking to lose 7-10lbs.

I weigh 127 at them minute, I put on too much over christmas.

Good luck ladies and thanks for the support!


----------



## tina_h75

Well I am still 9st 3lb. If I lose or gain I always end up back at this weight and have been stuck here for months so I am doing 2 weeks celebrity slim to kick start the weight loss.


----------



## RainbowMum

I weigh 173.2 this week, so a measly loss of 0.8lbs. But I guess I did lose 7 last week so it evens out :)


----------



## sept2010

Yeah @ rainbow.. I think my relatively big loss this week is partly cos i only lost a 1lb last week!

Welcome to the group Doodah! Xx


----------



## dizzydoll

I am still 146 but to be fair I was kinda expecting to have put on weight!
I was doing great with the challenge and then caved on Friday and had junk :dohh:
I've had pizza and mcdonalds and lots of alcohol the past few days and I'm super bloated so I'm happy with staying the same :)


----------



## RainbowMum

tina_h75 said:


> Well I am still 9st 3lb. If I lose or gain I always end up back at this weight and have been stuck here for months so I am doing 2 weeks celebrity slim to kick start the weight loss.

I keep considering one of the very low calorie diets(VLCD) to give myself a little headstart on the diet...also I am just so tired of cooking as I'm by myself so that would solve that problem ;-)
I've been looking at Exante and Celebrity Slim as you can buy both of them without having to pay a membership fee or getting the ok from your GP first.


----------



## sammiwry

151lb so 1.5lb loss for me


----------



## becs0375

Well done ladies!!!

I am really not hopefull for a loss this week, stuffed my face last night and drank wine!! Was lovely, so I am back at it and at least hope to STS on Tuesday!!!


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur

WTG on all the losses! I will be updating the front page tomorrow :). No loss for me yet, but I am very hopeful for next week!

I still have a killer headache from the lack of soda :/.


----------



## kdea547

0.5 lb loss this week. 221.7 current weight.


----------



## MissCurly

no change this week, but hardly surprising as i've had a tough week with work. hoping to be at least a pound lighter for next week.
(and i'll be on my period soon which means im possibly a little bloated too- have to drink a bit more water i think!).


----------



## sept2010

Whats this weeks challenge? Lol


----------



## sam2eb

2lb off this week :thumbup:


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur

I will be adding all the losses to the front page today:)



sept2010 said:


> Whats this weeks challenge? Lol

This week is going to be a toughie.
7000 jumping jacks= 1 lb.
Try to get in 7000 jumping jacks for an extra lb lost!


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur

The front page is updated :).

Would you guys be up for a February Challenge as well?


----------



## sam2eb

I would!


----------



## Hayley83

I ve lost 2lbs Im now 10st 9lbs


----------



## Kimimi

1 lb yesterday , so down to 147lbs  x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Just going ask whats plan for feb i want to join, my god 7000 jumping jacks im fit but i dont think my knees could take that(previous issues)


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur

MummyToAmberx said:


> Just going ask whats plan for feb i want to join, my god 7000 jumping jacks im fit but i dont think my knees could take that(previous issues)

I was thinking just another 10 lb weight loss. And weekly challenges as well.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Not think be better to lower that after first month.
People drive on hitting goals; i know for fact i wouldnt get 10lb loss in a month but 5lb is very realistic :)


----------



## sept2010

Yeah &mummytoamber, i agree, 10lbs would be too much x


----------



## kdea547

I agree with changing to 5lb. 10 lb a month for a sustained period really isn't healthy for weight loss.

1000 jumping jacks a day...I think I would have to do jumping jacks for about 20 minutes straight every day to get that!


----------



## wanababy8909

So I've gained 3lbs which is depressing :(
I did go out to eat yesterday I did nt eat well also I think my period may be coming so, I'm gona try and drink loads of water.
And do the 7000 jumping jack challenge


----------



## Mrs G

Amazing lossed out there ladies!!! :thumbup:

Sorry this is a bit late! Didn't weigh in last week cos I had the period from hell and was the size of a small continent!!! Weighed yesterday morning (before breakfast, after a huge wee, no clothes on.....) and I'm 9st 2 1/2lbs, so that's 3 1/2 lbs so far. Pretty pleased with that!

Keep up the good work ladies!

xx

PS have discovered Glorious Skinny soups - v tasty and low cal!


----------



## sammiwry

I'm game to see how close to 7k jumping jacks I can get


----------



## MissCurly

ok, if my knees are up for it, ill give the jumping jacks a go.
why not!!


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur

Ok, 5lbs is good for next month! :).


----------



## tina_h75

RainbowMum said:


> tina_h75 said:
> 
> 
> Well I am still 9st 3lb. If I lose or gain I always end up back at this weight and have been stuck here for months so I am doing 2 weeks celebrity slim to kick start the weight loss.
> 
> I keep considering one of the very low calorie diets(VLCD) to give myself a little headstart on the diet...also I am just so tired of cooking as I'm by myself so that would solve that problem ;-)
> I've been looking at Exante and Celebrity Slim as you can buy both of them without having to pay a membership fee or getting the ok from your GP first.Click to expand...

they have celebrity slim on offer at amazon now, its £7.99 for 1 weeks supply so I ordered enough for 2 weeks and see how I get on. Not really feeling motivated though, I have a stinking cold and I just want comfort food.


----------



## JacquiKeren

well, i just wanted to shout some praise for my hubby. Hes on a diet of healthy eating and exercise and needs to loose 2 stone to get into a healthy weight range! He finds it really difficult to motivate himself but after i showed him his nearly down as obese on the bmi scale i think its kicked him up the butt! Since Jan 1st he has lost 8lb!! im sooooo proud of him. Iv been helping with the healthy meals and now he snacks on jelly, malt loaf, crackers, humous and carrots and stuff like that. plus we have been out walking with the buggy everyday for about an hour. I cant plast it over FB but wanted to tell someone!!! 

does go to show tho that if u put ur mind to it healthy eating and exercise really is the way to go. and he isnt restricting either :) xx


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur

I bet your hubby is happy! I hope he still continues doing great on his journey!

How is everyone this morning?

I just had a bowl of special k, 2 glasses of water and my vitamins. I have to work all day, so I plan on bringing a bottle of water and my lunch (which is all veggies).


----------



## Fabby

My new weigh in day is a Saturday morning now. Doing this becausr I'm doing a week of pure dieting and exercise and I want a Saturday night to have a small treat. So Saturday I weighed 12st 3lbs so lost 3lbs but I was due on so I think that's a good weight loss. Total loss of 4lbs.


----------



## sept2010

Well done fabby! Whens the last weigh in goin to be? As im goin to b away for a week from the 28th so i wont b able to weigh in 'til the followin week and it will be feb by then!


----------



## becs0375

I have put on 2lbs this week but I pigged out over the weekend and I am due on so feel very bloated!! Fresh start tomorrow!!


----------



## opalfruits

Just 1lb down this week, so 6.5lbs in the last two weeks :)


----------



## meow951

Only just been able to get on today as laptop not been working.

I lost a pound this week so not too bad.

I've hurt my ankle though and can barely walk so no exercise for me yet :(


----------



## sammiwry

I've managed 500 jumping jacks together throughout the course of the day!! However ruined it with a chinese :(


----------



## MissCurly

no jumping jacks today for me- or any exercise today as i hurt my knees a little doing jillian michaels no more trouble zones yesterday.


----------



## dizzydoll

I only saw this weeks challenge there now haha :) Don't think I'll manage that at this stage lol :) I'm not good with jumping jacks anyway :haha:


----------



## sept2010

No jumpin jacks for me either.. Not well for such exercises lol


----------



## opalfruits

Had first of a 3 step root canal treatment today feel like absolute sh*t so wont be jumping around my living room!!! lol But keep up the good work everyone!!!! 

Also I accidentally ingested milk yesterday so my belly has been giving me sooooo much pain!!!!! :cry:


----------



## RainbowMum

I need to give myself a kickstart again so I got some 'celebrity slim' shakes earlier.
I know the shake diets don't work for everyone but I'm tired of preparing food and I'm just doing it temporarily to motivate myself. Then back on the weight watchers waggon afterwards.
My first day on the shakes tomorrow, today I just did no carbs and it wasn't too bad.


----------



## sept2010

Stayed the same! 146lbs


----------



## RainbowMum

lost 3.2lbs so my SW was 181.2 and CW is 170lbs, total loss of 11.2lbs this month


----------



## sammiwry

RainbowMum said:


> lost 3.2lbs so my SW was 181.2 and CW is 170lbs, total loss of 11.2lbs this month

Wow congrats!!


----------



## wanababy8909

I won't be weighing myself untill my period goes off. I'm having the worst cycle


----------



## MissCurly

i've had a bad couple of weeks- mad crazy time at work, and then bloody period, (hee hee), which i've come to realise knocks me out when it comes to exercise.

So only managed two days of exercise this whole week. Will be weighing myself tomorrow morning.


----------



## MissCurly

ok, weighed myself this morning- 182lbs. Thank goodness i managed to shift something in the last two weeks!


----------



## dizzydoll

2lbs down this week!!! :) :happydance: 144lbs :)
Don't think I'll make the 10lbs but I'm making a go at it! :) 1 week left in the month, I may do my best to fit in a good bit of exercise this week to try and shift a bit extra this week :)


----------



## echo

Sorry I've been MIA! Went on vacation. Congrats to any losers out there, some of you are getting really close to the 10 pound goal. I am (unfortunately) not going to reach that goal this month, but I'm not giving up. Weighed myself this am and I lost 3 pounds! 172! And after going on vacation! Good start. 
I am giving up caffeine for 3 months, at least starting tomorrow. I am also planning on dragging myself to the gym tomorrow, if not tonight if I feel better (hideous cold). I think I'm going to start running on the treadmill in bursts. The elliptical allows me to be too easy on myself and I have not been sore from a workout in a while :/. And I guess I'll be doing some jumping jacks, too?


----------



## abernathie

I forgot to update mine! I now weigh 13,2.6 so that's a loss of 2.4 this week:)

Well done on all the losses:)


----------



## sept2010

Seems like most ppl have given up! Lol


----------



## RainbowMum

sept2010 said:


> Seems like most ppl have given up! Lol

not me...I'm determined I'm going to get my healthy BMI, even if it won't be too long as hopefully I'll get pregnant sometime this year :winkwink:


----------



## sept2010

Lol yeah... Same here rainbow

Im at a healthy bmi.. Jus want to lose a lil bit more b4 we decide to try for no2 lol


----------



## malinamartis

I think its a great idea, well everyone join this community :)))))))))))))))


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I remember fat buster 2010/2011.

Only 10% went into feb. After that it died.


----------



## ILoveShoes

MummyToAmberx said:


> I remember fat buster 2010/2011.
> 
> Only 10% went into feb. After that it died.

Loads of people start the new year with good intentions, don't they? Then, after a week or two, realise it's not as easy as they thought it would be and life gets in the way, and they give up. It's a shame :(. It's the same every year though! I've not read this thread btw, so I'm not referring to anyone specifically - I'm just talking generally.
Hopefully, I'll have lost 10lbs in January. I've lost 9 so far.
Good luck everyone :)
xx


----------



## sammiwry

Forgot to weigh in at the weekend weighed today and I'm up to to 154 :( stupid bloat stupid period


----------



## Fabby

I've certainly not given up! I've lost half a stone in last 2 weeks and doing spinning classes twice a week and boxercise! 
Well done on the losses ladies


----------



## sept2010

Good to hear ppl r stil into it! Thought it was jus me at one point! Lol... Shame ive been ill.. Ive stayed the same for over a week now, my eatin habits dont help the situation lol


----------



## kdea547

I haven't given up, but there's no way I'm making 10 pounds haha! I'm having a bad cycle with lots of water retention, so I forgo weighing myself until AF has come and gone.


----------



## sammiwry

I'm gonna really go for feb's round no way I can lose the weight in a week :(


----------



## opalfruits

I'm 8lbs down so far :)


----------



## echo

I am up for a Feb thread.


----------



## ImSoTired

Hey Jenn! If you start a february thread and I get a bfn I'm in!:hugs:


----------



## sept2010

Het ladies,

Ive decided on jus loggin weight stuf on mfp now.. Save me the hassle of writin the same stuff twice..

Add me on there if u like...

Username is safu1234


----------



## MissCurly

i weighed in at 182lbs on monday- i think id forgotten to write it on here. I dont think im going to make the 10lba though!


----------



## echo

This month has been terrible for me! I vow to do better next month! I have a closet of "skinny clothes" just waiting for me to wear them.


----------



## dizzydoll

I've been mostly updating on mfp because I haven't had much time to log on here really and when I do usually I barely have time to check my TTC journal. MFP is easier to keep updated as I have it on my phone :)


----------



## chele

8.5lb down so far :)


----------



## NatalieW

I've been slack on here! One very busy week. I didn't lose anything last Sunday and looking like nothing this week too.. oh well!


----------



## dizzydoll

Weigh in day again tomorrow! Not feeling like I've lost but I'll even be happy if I can just stay the same maybe!
Good luck to everyone else!! :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Whens feb one going up? :)


----------



## RainbowMum

Last January Weigh-in for me and I have lost *3.4lbs *this week bringing me to 166.6lbs :) Total loss of *14.6lbs *in January :) :)


----------



## opalfruits

I dont WI until tuesday morn which is still the 31st of Jan hehe! 

I'm trying mega hard with the exercise is anyone still doing this??? or are we all focused on feb now?


----------



## NatalieW

Stayed the same this week too! Need to exercise more!


----------



## echo

Bad news, gained 2 pounds back, so net loss for the month of January is 1 pound. :( Better luck next month. I have started a yoga routine in the am (today is day 2), and hopefully I will keep it up. I'm particularly broke right now so extra snacks and dinners out are out of the question, I'm hoping this will lead to "belt-tightening" and weight-loss!
Good luck in Feb ladies for the losses and the bfps!


----------



## abernathie

Maybe we should start a new thread for Feb, as this hasnt been updated since the 15th on the front page, I guess Jen is busy :)

Just a thought dont want to upset anyone :thumbup:


----------



## RainbowMum

abernathie said:


> Maybe we should start a new thread for Feb, as this hasnt been updated since the 15th on the front page, I guess Jen is busy :)
> 
> Just a thought dont want to upset anyone :thumbup:

Good idea. I'm going to give the February 5lbs a go but since I lost so much this month it will be hard


----------



## dizzydoll

I flaked and forgot to weigh in this morning :dohh: Will be pulling an all nighter tonight to watch a wrestling ppv so will leave my last Jan weigh in til Tuesday :)

Hoping to do a better job of it in Feb now that my schedule has settled a bit!


----------



## abernathie

https://www.babyandbump.com/dieting...5-pounds-february-challenge.html#post15286748

Here is the feb thread. Hope your all ok I started it:) I'll tidy it later when I'm on my Lappy!


----------



## MissCurly

180.4 lbs this morning- even better when my digital scale kept flipping between 179/180lbs.


----------



## dizzydoll

144lbs this morning so I've stayed the same this week. 4lbs down in a month still not too shabby considering my lack of exercise and crap food :haha:


----------



## opalfruits

I DID IT!!!!! I lost exactly 10lbs!!!!!! off to feb threat now :D :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## dizzydoll

Well done :)


----------

